# National Summer Steamup 2017, Sacramento



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello fellow steamers. It's just 78 short days away from the 2017 National Summer Steamup in Sacramento, July 19-23. We are in the Lions Gate Conference Center again this year with 9 layouts and 17 total loops. Please visit us at 

http://www.steam-events.org/

and sign up today.

See you in Sacramento.

Bob Sorenson
Steamup Organizer.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Bob, All booked for my flight, seems this week flights went down a bit. 475. from the 5-600 I was seeing. Though I booked 2 one way flights to get that low with 2 different carriers. What a pain in the ass flying has become.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jason. At least you'll have a few good steaming days as a break from the flight. Looking forward to seeing you and the boys soon.

vr bs


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello again fellow steamers. We're down to 37 to the National Summer Steamup in Sacramento. If you have not already done so, head on over to http://www.steam-events.org/ and sign up today.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## mikemartin (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Bob,

I just registered. Thanks for the reminder.

Looking forward to seeing everyone in Sacramento!

Mike


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Take care Mike, see you soon.


----------



## Two Foot Cal (Aug 3, 2008)

*Exclusion of new 32mm Gauge Track*

Bob,

I was sorry to hear that the new large dual gauge portable steam track owned by the Sacramento Valley Garden Railroad Society has been excluded from the Steam Up this year. There is only one decent size dual gauge track available at the steam up and it has become so busy you can hardly get run time anymore.

Ric


----------



## mikemartin (Feb 14, 2008)

Ric,

Is this from an official source?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes, I heard the same. I don't have any first hand knowledge of the situation, but I am a board member of the Sacramento Valley Garden Railway Society and it was our desire to get more involved with the National Summer Steamup through our recent large investment in new steam tables and hopefully increased engagement from our members.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee guys, I certainly understand your disappointment, but I can see the quandary --- where would a new large table go? There's hardly any room left!


----------



## Two Foot Cal (Aug 3, 2008)

*Exclusion of new Steam Table*

Mike,

I am a member of the SVGRS live steam group and was informed of this decision by the person who arranges the set up venues for the new table and live steam group.

We had originally thought that the numerous small steam tables could be consolidated together in one area that would allow enough room to set up the new table. The table was made by Eagle Wings in Arizona and the size of the new table is adjustable anywhere from a minimum set up size of a 20 Ft diameter circle to a maximum set up size of 26' x 38'. It has one 45mm gauge track and one 45/32 mm dual gauge track.

Ric


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

The reason we could not entertain the addition of the SGRS track for the 2017 Summer Steamup was due to the fact that the available footprint of the main hall was reduced by remodeling and were not at all sure we could fit it in and maintain the clearances mandated by the Fire Marshal. After setting up the tracks this year and taking measurements it may turn out that we do have room. We can then revisit the offer from the Sacramento Valley Garden Railway Society for 2018.

vr, Bob Sorenson
NSS Event Coordinator


----------



## Steve Ciambrone (Feb 25, 2014)

Registered today, and booked the room at the Lions Gate, last day to get the discounted rate of $99.00.

Steve


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve. See you in a few weeks.

vr Bob


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello to you Lucky Guys and Gals attending the Summer Live Steamup in Sacramento. Greetings from hot, muggy ,miserable Maryland. Sure hope you folks are having fun. I know that most of you are busy as a one armed paper hanger with jock itch, but where are the videos? Sure would appreciate some . 
Best regards and have fun
Noel


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Noel,

Check your Facebook feed. There's a bunch there from our mutual friends who are attending. I doubt that we'll see anything here until way after the fact. This site doesn't have a direct phone to posting interface.

Scott


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Hot & muggy eh
It's only 102 here in Sac
Here is your O5 with a few cars behind it
https://www.facebook.com/1108877138/videos/10209545230803493/


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Here is your O5 with a few cars behind it


A few? Quite an understatement!

Great videos and great trains, Bill.


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Yes
I guess 26 is more than a Few. Eric Bowles was kind enough to lend them to me for the run. He was pulling them with his FEF


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

*NSS Sacramento..*



bille1906 said:


> Hot & muggy eh
> It's only 102 here in Sac
> Here is your O5 with a few cars behind it
> https://www.facebook.com/1108877138/videos/10209545230803493/


*Amazing drawbar capabilities ....sure would like to see more video with some trackside following and or panning ! 
Peter.*


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

There are some videos up on YouTube. Search "National Summer Steamup 2017"


----------

